# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > हृदय स्‍वास्‍थ्‍य >  हॉर्टबर्न की दवा बन सकती है हार्ट अटैक का कारण

## Krishna

हार्टबर्न एक दर्दनाक स्थिति है, इसके लक्षणों में सीने में जकड़न, बेचैनी और दर्द महसूस शामिल है। ताजा वैज्ञानिक अध्ययनों में पाया गया है कि हार्टबर्ऩ की दवाइयों का सेवन करने वाले लोगों में से 30 प्रतिशत लोगों को पहली बार दिल के दौरे पड़ने के एक साल के भीतर दूसरी बार दिल के दौरे पड़ने अथवा या अन्य दिल की अन्य बीमारियों के कारण मौत होने का खतरा होता है।

----------


## Krishna

*क्यों होता है हार्टबर्न*हार्टबर्न एसिड रिफ्लक्*स के कारण होता है, ऐसा तब होता हे जब पेट का एसिड इसोफैगस में चला जाता है। इससे इसोफैगस की अंदरूनी परत नष्ट हो जाती है। हार्टबर्न के मरीज प्रोटोन पंप इनब्हीटर (पीपीआई) का इस्तेमाल करते हैं, उससे भी विटामिन बी का मात्रा में कमी* आती है।विटामिन बी 12 को रक्त में घोलने में गैस्ट्रिक एस*िड की बड़ी भूमिका है और विटामिन बी की कमी के कारण शरीर में ए*सिड रिफ्लक्स की स्थिति आ सकती है। इसलिए इसकी जगह खानपान में सुधार जैसे बचाव ज्यादा मददगार हो सकते हैं।

----------


## Krishna

*हार्टबर्ऩ की दवा से पड़ सकता है दिल का दौरा*कैलीफोर्निया की स्टैनफोर्ड यूनीवर्सिटी मे हुए एक शोध के अनुसार हार्टबर्ऩ की दवा का सेवन करने वालों में दिल का खतरा पड़ने की संभावना ज्यादा रहती है। शोधकर्ता निल लीपर का कहना है कि इस बात की गणना करना संभव नहीं है कि कितने लोग हार्टबर्ऩ के लिए ज्यादातर प्रयोग मे आने वाली दवाई लैन्सोप्राजोल और ओमेप्राजोल का सेवन कर रहे है। लीपर ने आगे कहा कि इस शोध पर निर्भर होकर दवा का सेवन तुंरत बंद कर देना भी ठीक नहीं है। बेहतर होगा कि ऐसे लोग अपने डॉक्टर से इस बारे मे एक आवश्यक जांच की सलाह लें। इस शोध में पाया गया कि ऐसी दवाइयों का सेवन नहीं करने वाले लोगों की तुलना में इसकी कम खुराक का सेवन करने वाले लोगों के दिल के दौरे के पहले साल के अंत तक किसी भी कारण से मृत्यु होने की 59 प्रतिशत अधिक आशंका पाई गई। जबकि पांच साल के बाद मृत्यु की संभावना 64 प्रतिशत तक हो गई।

----------


## Krishna

ये दवाइयां रक्त का थक्का बनाकर दिल के दौरे या स्ट्रोक के खतरे को बढ़ाती है। हालांकि अभी भी कई शोध मे कई बातों पर पुष्टि नहीं की गई है।

----------

